# Vapers Win Big: House Committee Passes Amendment To Save E-Cigarettes



## Alex (19/4/16)

*Vapers Win Big: House Committee Passes Amendment To Save E-Cigarettes*





Guy Bentley
Reporter
1:47 PM 04/19/2016




WASHINGTON - JUNE 5: The U.S. Capitol is shown June 5, 2003 in Washington, DC. Both houses of the U.S. Congress, the U.S. Senate and the U.S. House of Representatives meet in the Capitol. (Photo by Stefan Zaklin/Getty Images)
The House Appropriations Committee passed an amendment Tuesday that could save 99 percent of e-cigarette products from prohibition.

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is set to announce its so-called “deeming” regs, which would require all e-cigarette products that came on the market after February 15, 2007 (predicate date), to go through the onerous Pre-Market Tobacco Application (PMTA) process — which could cost millions of dollars per product.

Since almost all vapor products on the market were released after February 2007, hardly any would avoid a PMTA and almost no businesses, with the exception of major tobacco companies, would be able to bear the regulatory burden.

Only one product in the last six years has passed the PMTA, according to House Appropriations chairman Rep. Robert Aderholt

“The agency’s economic analysis of the rule predicts that the cost of such approvals will be so high that approximately 99 percent of products on the market will not even be put through the application process,” says the American Vaping Association (AVA).

But the House Appropriations Committee delivered a much-needed win for vapers by passing an amendment which would change the predicate date for vapor products.

*Do You Support H.R. 2058?*
Yes No

Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.

Introduced by GOP Rep. Tom Cole
40%
and Democrat Rep. Sanford Bishop, the amendment passed by 31-19 despite the protestations of Democratic National Committee Chair Debbie Wasserman Schultz
4%
.
“Unlike the US Food and Drug Administration, which is rumored to issue one-size-fits-all regulation of e-cigarettes as tobacco products as early as this month, the majority of members of the Appropriations Committee clearly understand that vapor products represent the first game-changing technology in the ongoing campaign to reduce cigarette smoking,” said Tony Abboud, the Vapor Technology Association’s national legislative director.

“Vapor products provide a healthier alternative to tobacco cigarettes for adult consumers, and by voting to approve the Cole/Bishop amendment today, members of the committee have taken a necessary step to ensure that these life-changing products remain on the market,” Abboud said.

“We are pleased to see the House Appropriations Committee has adopted an amendment to the agriculture bill that would change the predicate date for vapor products under FDA deeming regulations,” said the Smoke-Free Alternative Trade Association (SFATA).

“SFATA will continue to work hard behind the scenes to make sure the language on the predicate date is not changed and is passed by both the House and Senate.”

The committee’s decision doesn’t mean the amendment is law. It will now have the chance to go forward as part of an appropriations bill and be voted on in the House of Representatives.


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/19/v...amendment-to-save-e-cigarettes/#ixzz46JGuB59x

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (19/4/16)

This could be huge, as by implication it means that the grandfather date for vaping gear (including juice, it would seem) would be as of the deeming reg date (ie, now, not 2007).

Basically, it means that everything we use (or have formerly used) up until today would remain available for sale.

Buuuut... this was a budget committee commenting on the financial efficacy of a 2007 grandfather date. They ruled that it would be too financially injurious to hold to the 2007 date - nothing more, nothing less. This still has to pass votes in the House and the Senate, and then get the President's signature.

Nevertheless, this goes in the 'win' column.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

